# Applications qui se lancent et se referment



## stéphane83 (16 Mars 2012)

Salut,
Je viens de m'apercevoir que je ne peux plus utiliser les applications comme Pages ou localiser mon iphone car elles s'ouvrent pour se refermer aussitôt.
J'ai changé récemment d'iphone et cela se produit sur mon nouvel ipad.
Comment faire?


----------



## nikomimi (18 Mars 2012)

Sa arrive sur toutes les applis télécharger (donc ceux de bases fonctionne) ou que sur certaines ? 

Si sa arrive sur toutes, c'est juste qu'une app à été mal télécharger, pour débloquer il faut que tu telecharge n'importe quel app, et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Mars 2012)

Ben en fait ça ne marchait pas meme comme cela.
J'ai l'impression que de restaurer depuis une sauvegardes icloud avec un nouvel appareil n'est pas très bon.
En fait j'ai tout synchroniser à partir d'itunes et donc ça fonctionne.


----------

